# Wanted 700 x 28 tyres



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2011)

Anybody looking at getting rid of a pr of 700 x 28 with puncture protection in near future at a reasonable price and prepared to post to a uk post code please let me know . will not take folding tyres thank you


----------



## Tel (15 Mar 2011)

I've got some Schwable Marathon with puncture protection and reflective strip, lot's of tread left....


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2011)

tel , how much do you want for them as they sound ideal


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2011)

sorted now thanks


----------



## JonnyBlade (2 Apr 2011)

biggs682 said:


> sorted now thanks



Got a part worn pair with loads of tread going cheap


----------

